
Danah Boyd on social networks again, but now in audio - weel
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/mediaberkman/2007/06/26/danah-boyd-on-myfriends-myspace-2/
======
weel
This talk is awesome. (Yes, I'm the same person who thought Danah Boyd's paper
was a little wishy-washy. But this talk is awesome, because it has a lot of
interesting observations and not nearly as many doubtful conclusions. In the
Q&A;, she does get into some conclusions, and it gets fuzzier again.)

------
nickb
She has no actual evidence for ANY of her 'research.' I'd like to see some
real research in this area... until then, everything coming out of her mouth
could be BS.

